# So i got the vid.... Covid



## j2048b (Jul 28, 2021)

Went to a hot spott, didn't know, as i dont watch much tv or news, came home had a dry deep cough, now sitten @ 102 for a temp, aches n pains, etc.... Got my + test yesterday at a quick urgent care BUT my doc is cool as shit and said u know what get tested for the flu as well, i really want to see if u test positive.....

Kids and wifey come before the sides of the shot, im hesitant to get the shot  due to past blood clots and not getting a flu shot for over 15 yrs or so, but talking to friends who are nurses and watching a buddy in the hospital from thankgiving to jan 1st isnt fun, he had covid and tried to not go on a ventilator and succeeded, but he was struggling every day...

Taking Echinacea, zinc, humanofort, throat spray, (not for weiners all u gheys), z pack, vit c, quercetin, nac, hydrating, 

Whats funny is the wife is sitting next to me also has a + test even tho she was vaxxed, wtf....yeah that worked?? 

People are still pushing this vaccine on me, maybe i truly need it, maybe i dont? All i know is vegas will kill u, the new delta variant can cause u to get the vid in as little as 1 day, most people still believe this horse crap of oh 14 days to incubate, na man new variant is quick, 3 days in that hot spot and now there are probably 10 people who popped positive from our weekend get away and 1 is a nurse who was unvaxxed and  around covid patients all the time, 

 i never had any symptoms, never thought id ever get this shit, but i got it, now im stuck in my bedroom listening to my kids yell on video games and i cant leave to yell at them hahaha


----------



## DF (Jul 28, 2021)

Sorry to hear!  Get your hands on an oximeter!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 28, 2021)

Mate, I hope ye heal quickly and fully and yer family stays healthy.


----------



## eazy (Jul 28, 2021)

get well soon


----------



## Spear (Jul 28, 2021)

You can still catch covid when you have had the vaccine they never said you would be immune. What it does is lowers your symptoms to almost nothing. 

I hope you recover quickly, and feel better. I've seen it cripple some people, and have seen others shake it off like it's nothing. 

Take it easy, and recover quick, brother. 

-Spear


----------



## j2048b (Jul 28, 2021)

Spear said:


> You can still catch covid when you have had the vaccine they never said you would be immune. What it does is lowers your symptoms to almost nothing.
> 
> I hope you recover quickly, and feel better. I've seen it cripple some people, and have seen others shake it off like it's nothing.
> 
> ...


Shit tell that to my wife her sysmptoms are the same as mine, she wonders if it was worth it to even take the vaccine now....


----------



## j2048b (Jul 28, 2021)

DF said:


> Sorry to hear!  Get your hands on an oximeter!


Yep i got an ox meter, thus far 2 days into it, not bad, its that damn temp im trying to get lowered, down to 99° but managed to drop it to normal yesterday, so i pray to God it doesnt get worse


----------



## Spear (Jul 28, 2021)

j2048b said:


> Yep i got an ox meter, thus far 2 days into it, not bad, its that damn temp im trying to get lowered, down to 99° but managed to drop it to normal yesterday, so i pray to God it doesnt get worse


You've got this, brother. 

If there is anything you need from us, please let us know. I'm sure we can chip in and order a pizza for you or whatever you may want!


----------



## Strikeclinch (Jul 28, 2021)

j2048b said:


> Went to a hot spott, didn't know, as i dont watch much tv or news, came home had a dry deep cough, now sitten @ 102 for a temp, aches n pains, etc.... Got my + test yesterday at a quick urgent care BUT my doc is cool as shit and said u know what get tested for the flu as well, i really want to see if u test positive.....
> 
> Kids and wifey come before the sides of the shot, im hesitant to get the shot  due to past blood clots and not getting a flu shot for over 15 yrs or so, but talking to friends who are nurses and watching a buddy in the hospital from thankgiving to jan 1st isnt fun, he had covid and tried to not go on a ventilator and succeeded, but he was struggling every day...
> 
> ...


I had this shit to bro sounds same symptoms only thing that was really ducking annoying is it taxed my lungs pretty badly took a while for my full exercise capacity to come back but other than that just an annoying flu. My gf got it first and it took about a week after for mine to kick in. Up to you if you get the vaccine I’m definatley not tho


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jul 28, 2021)

Sorry to hear man. Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## flenser (Jul 28, 2021)

Get well soon... Sounds like you're doing all the right things. In your position I wouldn't want the vac either.


----------



## Blacktail (Jul 28, 2021)

Been there done that.


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Jul 29, 2021)

Hope you recover quickly.  If you're willing to take herbs let me know and I'll list what I bought for myself.  

Slic.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jul 29, 2021)

Hang in there.
Yeah, I was a counselor at summer camp and my cabin was second to be quarantined.

8/12ths of the kids got sick.
By the time I was down the mountain, we had 200 isolating and dozens of positive cases access cabins.

I’d estimated only like a third of my church has gotten the vaccine, based on how few adults were willing to stick around the cabins to monitor the kids until parents arrived.

I can only speak for the 80 people in my cabin, but of the 12+ cases, 1 was vaccinated.


----------



## j2048b (Jul 29, 2021)

slicwilly2000 said:


> Hope you recover quickly.  If you're willing to take herbs let me know and I'll list what I bought for myself.
> 
> Slic.


Shit man im up for what ever, im pissing out the rear end hope its not from taking too much of the vitamins im taking!! Feeling kinda dizzy tonight, really need to study for my test tomorrow as well cause i got to take this fucken thing!!


----------



## sfw509 (Jul 29, 2021)

Had it last December. Wife had it last July and December...

Hang in there bro. Rest and recover. And listen to your body when you get back to lifting.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 29, 2021)

Hope you get better quick. Last I heard the pfizer shot was only about 50% effective against the delta variant


----------



## RISE (Jul 29, 2021)

Couple misconceptions
1.  You can still catch covid with the vaccine.  It just will not cause you to be deathly ill.
2.  Your friend was smart about not going on a ventilator.  They don't do that anymore bc it's a death sentence.
3.  Variants become more contagious, but not more deadly.  That's why it doesn't take 14 days anymore to feel symptoms.  The virus has mutated to where it can successfully infect you faster.

Anyway, hope you feel better bro.  Ask your doc about ivermectin.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 29, 2021)

Stay away from the light !! I. Just kidding I hope u recover quickly homie .. I wouldn’t go anywhere near that vaccine


----------



## RISE (Jul 29, 2021)

Yea, if you have covid, you will have the anti bodies....so...


----------



## 69nites (Jul 29, 2021)

[





RISE said:


> Couple misconceptions
> 1.  You can still catch covid with the vaccine.  It just will not cause you to be deathly ill.


This is a misconception stemming from not knowing what words mean. A vaccine functions by creating antibodies that make you immune to a disease. It's defined as making you immune. When they said 95% effective that was 95% of subjects in the trial were immune to contacting the rona after a single exposure to a single strain in the preliminary data, as the trials still aren't complete to this day.

Currently the Pfizer vaccine is 84% effective in the clinical data from the ongoing trial. 

That means that after 6 months 16% of vaccinated people are in exactly the same boat as unvaccinated people.


----------



## Kraken (Jul 29, 2021)

Speedy recovery bro!


----------



## Strikeclinch (Jul 29, 2021)

j2048b said:


> Shit man im up for what ever, im pissing out the rear end hope its not from taking too much of the vitamins im taking!! Feeling kinda dizzy tonight, really need to study for my test tomorrow as well cause i got to take this fucken thing!!


This would be a great time to go get a vitamin iv bro! I had one yesterday cus I was feeling beat from training in a deficit and it brought me right back to life


----------



## j2048b (Jul 29, 2021)

Strikeclinch said:


> This would be a great time to go get a vitamin iv bro! I had one yesterday cus I was feeling beat from training in a deficit and it brought me right back to life


Shit if i could i would but honestly (knocking on wood) im feeling ok today, not 💯% but feeling ok compared to the first half of the week


----------



## j2048b (Jul 30, 2021)

I know this all sounds nucken futs....


Im gonna die......FROM BEING IN THIS MUTHAFUCKEN BEADROOM AND THE DOORS CLOSED.......IM LOOSEN MY SHIT QUICKLY...anxiety is thru the roooof.

can i start some primo and proviron while im here? Im so ready to pin it all....

I THINK MY SPOUSE IS KEEPING ME SICK...

Hear me out on this one, what happends when u get a "vaccine"?  U get to carry a portion of the thing ur tryin to kill, what she doesnt get, is that she was injected with someshit, she (to me and my understanding) currently carries covid as dOes everyone with the vaccine they took..... now logically thinking, u get a group of fucktards around and they all have this vaccine, and say 1 or maybe a group aren't vaxxed, its almost like the vaxxed are the carriers lookin to push covid onto those without this rna sequence, so if u think about it, they want everyone vaxxed so we all carry this covid shit around and add booster shots to keep it either dorment for a specified time, or so that it effects everone and keeps them in a weakened immunocompromised state, so that no one is strong enought to fight those that are comin...... Or those without the vaxx will just keep getting sick time and time again because this foreign invador has never been seen or faught against before....until they evently die....

...i do believe those vaxxed carry this shit around just like the common cold and or flu, well u get around enough of them, guess what? That shit starts attacking u...u eventually need to decide to accept the vid, and get vaxxed so its all up in u all the time and ur now a carrier, or dont get vaxxed, but dig a lot of holes in the desert, cause u r gonna need em to hide the bodies...

do not conform....

I think she is a stepford wife....robot....kinda....and has been replaced....


Now her constantly coughing her fucken lungs out i finally fucken told her cough the fuck away from me damn it, i start to feel good she continues to bring me the fuck down.... By coughing even more like she is continueing to make me fucken sick, i started feeling pretty fucken good today, and now at night feel all dizzy and shit because of her covid ass.... NOT TODAAAY SATAN!!!!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jul 30, 2021)

Get better bro take the time to relax and recover


----------



## Strikeclinch (Jul 30, 2021)

j2048b said:


> I know this all sounds nucken futs....
> 
> 
> Im gonna die......FROM BEING IN THIS MUTHAFUCKEN BEADROOM AND THE DOORS CLOSED.......IM LOOSEN MY SHIT QUICKLY...anxiety is thru the roooof.
> ...


A nurse explained the vaccine to me today bro it works diffrent than the flu shot I can’t remember the exact details but that’s not true I don’t think ur wife is carrying it


----------



## flenser (Jul 30, 2021)

j2048b said:


> I know this all sounds nucken futs....
> 
> 
> Im gonna die......FROM BEING IN THIS MUTHAFUCKEN BEADROOM AND THE DOORS CLOSED.......IM LOOSEN MY SHIT QUICKLY...anxiety is thru the roooof.
> ...


The vaccine doesn't contain a portion of the virus. It's actually one of the reasons it is so controversial. It screws with your immune system in a more general way. Anyway, since you already have the virus, your wife can't cough on you and make it worse even if the vaccine did contain the virus.


----------



## ftf (Jul 30, 2021)

Maybe she is one of those West World type robots and you can't tell even if you cut her open. Only way to know for sure is to look inside her skull for a brain. Next time she comes in and starts coughing at you say "Freeze all motor function" and see what happens. 

Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## rawdeal (Jul 30, 2021)

ftf said:


> Maybe she is one of those West World type robots and you can't tell even if you cut her open. Only way to know for sure is to look inside her skull for a brain. Next time she comes in and starts coughing at you say "Freeze all motor function" and see what happens.
> 
> Hope you are feeling better.


So, if cutting her open is a waste of time, and saying "freeze all motor function" leaves us with only a "see what happens" answer ... then looking inside her skull seems like the obvious choice.


----------



## ftf (Jul 30, 2021)

rawdeal said:


> So, if cutting her open is a waste of time, and saying "freeze all motor function" leaves us with only a "see what happens" answer ... then looking inside her skull seems like the obvious choice.


Unfortunately this is the truth. You just have to ask yourself if her being a robot matters all that much. Does she help out around the house? The bedroom? Can you replace her? Sometimes it's better to leave well enough alone.


----------



## flenser (Jul 30, 2021)

ftf said:


> Maybe she is one of those West World type robots and you can't tell even if you cut her open. Only way to know for sure is to look inside her skull for a brain. Next time she comes in and starts coughing at you say "Freeze all motor function" and see what happens.
> 
> Hope you are feeling better.


Is there a command to turn off speech, or even just slow it down a little? That could be really useful.


----------



## DF (Jul 30, 2021)

j2048b said:


> Yep i got an ox meter, thus far 2 days into it, not bad, its that damn temp im trying to get lowered, down to 99° but managed to drop it to normal yesterday, so i pray to God it doesnt get worse


They gave me Tylenol in the hospital & it knocked the fever out pretty quickly.


----------



## AlleyFox (Jul 30, 2021)

Stay safe man, and wishing you quick recovery. I had this myself some time back and I managed to fight it off.


----------



## j2048b (Jul 30, 2021)

what did any of you take for joint pain or issues? my hips hurt like  mofo....


----------



## Kraken (Jul 30, 2021)

Does that mean she has an off switch? Cn she be reprogrammed?


----------



## AlleyFox (Jul 30, 2021)

j2048b said:


> what did any of you take for joint pain or issues? my hips hurt like  mofo....


I had felt achy all over and Tylenol helped ease it a bit.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 30, 2021)

I took Tylenol arthritis for the aches and pains. 

Also...beware the covid depression. I've not seen it listed as a symptom, but man...was I depressed for a good week and a few other friends of mine said as much regarding their experience. Seemed like caffeine helped that. 

Hang in there.


----------



## j2048b (Jul 30, 2021)

Joliver said:


> I took Tylenol arthritis for the aches and pains.
> 
> Also...beware the covid depression. I've not seen it listed as a symptom, but man...was I depressed for a good week and a few other friends of mine said as much regarding their experience. Seemed like caffeine helped that.
> 
> Hang in there.


What is covid depression?  Ive definitely got covid anxiety, stuck in this room....im going to creep by the kids and go out back today or tomorrow so i can get some air tho


----------



## DEADlifter (Jul 30, 2021)

j2048b said:


> what did any of you take for joint pain or issues? my hips hurt like  mofo....


Deca. Lol.  Ibuprofen for me bud.


----------



## Kraken (Jul 30, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> Deca. Lol.  Ibuprofen for me bud.



Maybe some whisky?


----------



## AlleyFox (Jul 30, 2021)

Kraken said:


> Maybe some whisky?


That works for me when I have an ordinary cold. Knocks me right out when I need sleep. Even helps when I've injured myself in the gym and where the pain is intense.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jul 30, 2021)

Its a minor flu-bug for 99.8% of the world... MSM has everyone scared.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 30, 2021)

j2048b said:


> What is covid depression?  Ive definitely got covid anxiety, stuck in this room....im going to creep by the kids and go out back today or tomorrow so i can get some air tho


Just this weird low energy brain fog. Strange shit.


----------



## DF (Jul 30, 2021)

j2048b said:


> what did any of you take for joint pain or issues? my hips hurt like  mofo....


The only thing that worked for me was a heating pad on the low back.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 8, 2021)

Day 15 at home test for both wife and i came back negative for covid....i still blame her for all this, damn vaxxer hahaha jk

I will say i fell asleep last night woke up choking on stomach acid, fight or flight kicked in, jumped straight outa bed, ran for the sink, huffing and gasping for air, scared the chit outa me....thought for sure it was a blood clot in the lungs....left lung still acidic and cough is wet, scary shit,


----------



## Iamnatty (Aug 9, 2021)

So your on day 15 and still feeling like shit ?  I was sick for like 2 weeks with it. It was rough but not too bad.  I hope you recover well brother. Some things like smell have never been the same and it's been almost a year.  Weird.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 9, 2021)

Priceless-mf said:


> So your on day 15 and still feeling like shit ?  I was sick for like 2 weeks with it. It was rough but not too bad.  I hope you recover well brother. Some things like smell have never been the same and it's been almost a year.  Weird.


Yeah today is day 15, my head feels like its on a slinky , and it comes and goes...tested negative to so im cool, 

my sinuses will for ever be way worse than they ever were, i wont lie, i feel as tho the stuff on the end of the cotton swab is what jacks up everyone's noses and sense of smell as soon as they put that swab up my nose it burned all the way into my other nostril and my sinuses went numb, i have not been able to smell 100% since and from others that have gotten tested they all say the same thing that they still cant smell 100%


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 9, 2021)

Hoping things continue to improve fer ye, Mate.


----------



## MrBafner (Aug 9, 2021)

At least you can reach over and use the wifey as a page turner if you're reading a book 

Hope you get well soon .. sucks being sick, but I'm not real keen on getting this jab. I want to wait for one that actuall prevents and protects .. none of this, inject unknown substance and then still catch it and still spread it shit .. fuck that.

Best Wishes


----------



## j2048b (Aug 9, 2021)

MrBafner said:


> At least you can reach over and use the wifey as a page turner if you're reading a book
> 
> Hope you get well soon .. sucks being sick, but I'm not real keen on getting this jab. I want to wait for one that actually prevents and protects .. none of this, inject unknown substance and then still catch it and still spread it shit .. fuck that.
> 
> Best Wishes


yup im with ya, haven't had a flu shot in almost 15-20 years...def not on board with taking this stuff...might get a medical exemption ....or make my own vaxx card....


----------



## j2048b (Aug 9, 2021)

NbleSavage said:


> Hoping things continue to improve fer ye, Mate.


me too thanks, hopefully my sinuses will clear up...and this head ache will go away....its every morning wake up with what feels like a migraine and or sinus head ache all together....


----------



## Telephone (Aug 18, 2021)

j2048b said:


> me too thanks, hopefully my sinuses will clear up...and this head ache will go away....its every morning wake up with what feels like a migraine and or sinus head ache all together....


I'm just seeing this thread... Guess you have it kicked by now.  
Glad to hear your last chief complaint was sinuses and head ache.... yeah that sucks! but at least at that point you knew you had it kicked.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 19, 2021)

Telephone said:


> I'm just seeing this thread... Guess you have it kicked by now.
> Glad to hear your last chief complaint was sinuses and head ache.... yeah that sucks! but at least at that point you knew you had it kicked.


Yeah thus far smell and taste are a bit off a bit still


----------

